# Power-Pole PRS 6ft White with CM2 current draw



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Specs are 40 amp fuse for a Blade model and 30 amp for all others.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks.


----------

